# VA Police



## Ryan505 (Nov 19, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has any information on the VA Police in Leeds
(Northampton), MA? I have a interview and wanted to get a general feel of what the department and the facility is like.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Ryan505 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any information on the VA Police in Leeds
> (Northampton), MA? I have a interview and wanted to get a general feel of what the department and the facility is like.


Security & Law Enforcement Home

About this Facility - VAMC Northampton, Massachusetts

Google is a wonderful tool............


----------



## Ryan505 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks soxrock75.


----------

